# My car's up for sale



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Finally decided to sell my Prelude, family commitments mean a larger car is needed.

It's a great car and I'd love to see it go to someone local. Its on ebay with no reserve. Take a look gents:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180331535624&_trksid=p2762.l1259


----------

